# Which bulb should I be using?



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

On my 20high emersed Crypt tank, it has a 17W 8000k T8 bulb but I also have a 20W Flora-Glo I could put in the fixture.

Just wondering, Which light would I get the most out of and be most beneficial to my Crypts?

Thanks


----------

